# Right on da beach



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

Yaked a few live ladys out a couple hours before dark friday by the watertower and was hooked up before u could yak back to shore. Ended up 3 bulls and several blackies. Trip before for that we learned that fillet knifes and feet don't mix so it was nice to have a safe and succsesfull trip.


----------



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

found a chip in the knife from where it hit the bone while cleaning reds today


----------

